# De esquema a PCB



## Meta (Ene 23, 2008)

Muy buenas:

¿Cuál es el programa para hacer esquemas electrónicos y que luego se pase solo a PCB?


----------



## DeBito (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola, yo he visto que se puede hacer con el P-CAD.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 23, 2008)

LiveWire para hacer el esquema y si hace falta, lo podés simular. Luego ese mismo esquema lo pasás a PCB con el PCB Wizzard. Ambos muy sencillos de manejar. 
También tenés el Electronic Workbench y el Multisim pero son un poco mas avanzados.


----------



## Vick (Ene 23, 2008)

Proteus también puede hacer eso.


----------



## eidtech (Ene 23, 2008)

Eagle


----------



## hades_21 (Ene 27, 2008)

te recomiendo el livewire es facil de usar, el proteus es mucho mejor pero mas complicado de usar.


----------

